# Royal NP ( 17th & 18th November)



## Acrochordus (Dec 5, 2009)

On the 17th & 18th of November i visited the Royal National Park we court the ferry over to Bundeena were we walked the streets until we got to the start of are walk, it was a warmish day but with a very strong wind, which was making it really hard to walk. We started walking along the Coast Walk, We found a Small Eyed Snake shed. We saw 3 Cunningham Skinks _Egernia cunninghami, _2 were babies and one adult. only got pictures of 1 of the 2 babies and the adult














And also found 2 White's Skinks _Egernia whitii_, at the start of are walk.

























There all the reptiles we found until we got to Wattamolla, we found a Yellow Faced Whip Snake _Demansia psammophis _at Wattamola didn't get picture by the time i got the camera ready the snake was allready gone. After this we kept walking until i found a Jacky Dragon _Amphibolurus muricatus, _this was easily the tamest dragon i have every encounted in the wild i got so close to it i could have virtually started to pat it on the back of the head.













Straight after the Jacky Dragon we found a Heath Monitor _Varanus rosenbergi, _it just layed on the rock like the Jacky did.













We walked until we got to are campsite which was at North Era, we also saw the usual Eastern Water Dragons, Eastern Water Skinks and Copper- Tailed Skinks didn't get pictures of them, We set Camp up it wasen't the best off nights was pritty cold, so i decide to just get some good sleep ready for the next day.

Woke up in the morning and started walking at 8:00am, it was a very nice day and are destination to reach was Otford Station which was around 6km from are campsite. We walked about to 9:30am were i spotted a Diamond Python _Morelia spilota, _which was sitting on a tree branch in long grass, It was a very nice specimen.

























We got to Otford Station, there all the herps i found at the Royal it is a great walk, i will be going there again. From Bundeena to Otford is a 26km walk. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Rickdejong (Dec 5, 2009)

very nice specimens you found there, ill consider taking that walk oneday if im ever in he region


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 6, 2009)

nice stuff tim, looks like you saw a few cool species, shame you didnt get out at night though to tick a few more off.


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 6, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> nice stuff tim, looks like you saw a few cool species, shame you didnt get out at night though to tick a few more off.


Thanks mate, yea would of loved it to be a really warm night, i would have be able to do that.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice... always good to see a diamond... that areas holds a million lesueur's geckos, and there is a pond on the cliff face that I have found longneck turts in it on a few occasions as well.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 6, 2009)

great photos. What a lovely looking diamond python.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Dec 6, 2009)

yea that is a awesome diamond


----------



## Walker (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pics mate,i like that diamond!


----------



## James..94 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pics mate
That is a great walk


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your comments.
Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim,

You did very well in Royal and found some interesting animals. Your photos are excellent! The Diamond is certainly dark. Most of those that I have seen have more yellow than that.

Great shots of the Heath! 

Regards,
David


----------

